# Rikon 62-400



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone have experience with the Rikon 62-400 air cleaner? I have decided to add and air cleaner to my shop and Woodcraft has this model on sale right now.

Earl


----------



## Toller (Dec 30, 2007)

retfr8flyr said:


> Anyone have experience with the Rikon 62-400 air cleaner? I have decided to add and air cleaner to my shop and Woodcraft has this model on sale right now.
> 
> Earl


I haven't used it , but it is a great price and Rikon makes decent stuff. Whats not to like?


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

That's what I thought also, I ordered one and will see how it does. I have a Jet DC-1100VX-CK and it does a great job but it can't get everything. After doing some cutting, everything is covered in fine dust. If this works the way I hope, I will probably add another unit.


----------



## VTR (Jan 24, 2014)

I did buy this during the holiday sale, great buy, and for a small basement shop it is the tits!


----------

